# The Macho, Masculine Thread of Manliness in the Manly 21st Century



## IanIronwood (Jan 7, 2011)

Just a bit of a lark, I guess. I've seen a lot of men lament the fact that we have "lost" our masculinity somehow, and while I don't necessarily disagree with that idea, I do think that the masculine ideal is up for re-definition for the 21st century -- post-industrial, post-feminist, post-Internet Porn.

So what I want from you fellas with big, hairy, greasy XY chromosomes is a listing of those traits you feel are essentially manly and should be preserved in a revalorized conceptualization of masculinity, and which should be jettisoned as outdated, archaic, and (most importantly) useless for the purposes of defining what a "real Man" looks like.

I'll start, 'cause I'm just like that:

*21st Century Man is not homophobic* -- and gay men are not to be considered somehow automatically "less" of a man because of their sexual orientation. Too long we've allowed casual homophobia to erode trust and respect for our fellow (gay) men, instead of understanding that masculinity comes in a number of assorted flavors. I think at this point, enough of us have openly gay friends, co-workers, neighbors, family members and such that we no longer have to pretend that it's some kind of perversion or contagious disease. I've met completely queer Special Forces dudes who can kill you six different ways with your credit card receipt. Being gay doesn't make you weak or effeminate or unmanly -- it just means you don't like chicks. We should be strong enough to handle that. Why is this important? Because too often our society has used homophobia to distract us from more important issues, issues that all men, gay and straight, have to deal with together. Besides, it's kind of nice to have a dude buy you a beer just because you looked nice from across the bar. It doesn't make you gay, it just makes you a sex object. You don't have to get pissed off. Enjoy!

*21st Century Men need to embrace an enlightened form of chivalry *that is not condescending or chauvinistic, but nevertheless embraces those valuable aspects of our ancient warrior culture, civil society and masculine identity that allow us to comport ourselves as Gentlemen, as we define it. It should be remembered that Chivalry arises from strength, which much be cultivated and mastered, and it has Grace as an essential component -- and Grace cannot be obligated.

*21st Century Men need to embrace the vocation of fatherhood with sensitivity, respect, and purpose.* Our sons (and our daughters) depend upon not just our good example, but on our ability to uplift them on the back of our own experience and wisdom. Fatherhood and fathering is a manly pursuit, and should be viewed in high esteem. 


That's three to start -- anyone have anything to add?


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice ones Ian. Mine won't match yours in style, but still, here goes mine: 

*21st Century Man knows and is confident about his sexuality, but not an ass about women's* -- Too often it seems that men can't walk the line between being a pushover and a complete **** in their sexuality. A man of this century knows and defends what he needs and understands and respects what women need.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

21st Century men reject old stereotypes of man as bread-winner or family protector. They are content to draw unemployment for two years and fold laundry while watching live combat footage from two wars, feeling no personal obligation to sign up. When their wives gets home from work, their houses will be clean and 21st Century men will proudly display their newest high Xbox score.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

21st Century Man is known for his integrity. It's not about rules, but more about doing the right thing, even when it's hard. Admits mistakes, but dusts his pants off and tries again. Worries more about his own integrity than that of others, and stays true to it even if others are not there to see.

Too many times, we make the assumption that integrity must be sacrificed to move up in this world. The 21st Century Man doesn't accept this.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Gary Cooper with a cell phone and a cookbook. Or something.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Great thread Ian.

21 century man needs to recognize the true power of physicality. Part of "acting" like a man comes from "feeling" like a man. And part of THAT is feeling fit and strong. 

21 century man needs to accept that EMOTIONAL toughness and resilience is essential. Part of that is recognizing that being somewhat emotionally reserved is very different than being dishonest. 




IanIronwood said:


> Just a bit of a lark, I guess. I've seen a lot of men lament the fact that we have "lost" our masculinity somehow, and while I don't necessarily disagree with that idea, I do think that the masculine ideal is up for re-definition for the 21st century -- post-industrial, post-feminist, post-Internet Porn.
> 
> So what I want from you fellas with big, hairy, greasy XY chromosomes is a listing of those traits you feel are essentially manly and should be preserved in a revalorized conceptualization of masculinity, and which should be jettisoned as outdated, archaic, and (most importantly) useless for the purposes of defining what a "real Man" looks like.
> 
> ...


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Draguna said:


> Nice ones Ian. Mine won't match yours in style, but still, here goes mine:
> 
> *21st Century Man knows and is confident about his sexuality, but not an ass about women's* -- Too often it seems that men can't walk the line between being a pushover and a complete **** in their sexuality. A man of this century knows and defends what he needs and understands and respects what women need.


:smthumbup:


----------

